

If you were teaching a programming course, what language would you teach it in? - yminsky
https://blogs.janestreet.com/how-to-choose-a-teaching-language/

======
dagw
Depends on the target audience

For people how intend to become computer scientists and/or 'serious'
programmers: Haskell

For people how are simply looking for a job in programming: C# or JavaScript

For people who don't want to become programmers, but just want to use
programming to make their life easier: Whatever scripting language their main
work application uses, or Python as a good general language

------
rdc12
Depends on if its just an intro to programming course or part of the backbone
of a full degree. Either way thou ML appears to be a compelling choice.

------
collyw
Python. Easy stuff is easy. More complex stuff is available. Nowhere near the
amount of hacks you need in JavaScript.

------
slashnull
JavaScript for beginners, Haskell for advanced.

------
mindcrime
Groovy here. Just because I know it reasonably well, like it a lot, and it's a
convenient part of the overall JVM ecosystem.

